# Heading To A Gun Show



## BrentWin (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, I'm about finished building up inventory to take to a gun show in Columbia, MO this weekend. This is my first try at having a booth at a gun show, so I don't how it will come out. I guess nothing ventured nothing gained.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1677-001_zps991e296d.jpg

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 27, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## Tclem (Jan 27, 2014)

Good job Brent. Calls look good


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2014)

Good luck!! sell it all!!!


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 27, 2014)

Good luck man hope you sell out in the first hour.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 27, 2014)

Best of luck to you Brent! The calls look awesome. Just a thought to draw traffic - _*provided MO laws allow for it *_ Buy a brick of 22's or a couple boxes of 9mm to give away in a drawing from names of people who sign in at your booth. Its will help draw traffic and will start you a database of folks who might be interested in your future calls, plus help sell your calls you have at the show. Just a suggestion

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 27, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Best of luck to you Brent! The calls look awesome. Just a thought to draw traffic - _*provided MO laws allow for it *_ Buy a brick of 22's or a couple boxes of 9mm to give away in a drawing from names of people who sign in at your booth. Its will help draw traffic and will start you a database of folks who might be interested in your future calls, plus help sell your calls you have at the show. Just a suggestion


 
Not a bad idea at all! I'll have to see if I can actually get my hands on some. Thanks Scott.

Brent

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 27, 2014)

Hope it goes great for ya !


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Good luck. Come back and tell us about your sales and about the show.

Ray


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 28, 2014)

Gun guys like nice wood. I predict you'll do well. Gary


----------



## myingling (Jan 28, 2014)

Good lookin calls ,,Should draw some attention ,,Good luck


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 28, 2014)

Good luck been thinking of doing those around here. Let us know if it is worth it.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2014)

Brent - outstanding inventory hope you sell out! 

Scott that's a great idea!


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 1, 2014)

Day one results-4 hrs:
1-Grunt
1-Cow horn howler
2-Closed reed predator
2-Coon Squallers
1-Acorn squirrel call

I looked for a brick of 22's to give away-$65-no way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 1, 2014)

Good deal ! Hope it keeps up for ya !


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2014)

Next time let me know Brent I can send you some ammo for a call or something. 99% of all my ammo has been bought between "shortages".

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2014)

Buy me an owl call while you are there

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Buy me an owl call while you are there



I thought you were kidding so I looked up owl calls. All these years I have sold call blanks and no one has ever asked me for owl call blanks. I had no idea they were used for turkey hunting. Learned something today- now I can go back to bed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I thought you were kidding so I looked up owl calls. All these years I have sold call blanks and no one has ever asked me for owl call blanks. I had no idea they were used for turkey hunting. Learned something today- now I can go back to bed.


I just made my first one. Still learning how to use it. Can't get the roll over to the end. Takes a lot of air. Had spoke to Brent about them. He had a thread with his tutorial on how to make them.


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 1, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I thought you were kidding so I looked up owl calls. All these years I have sold call blanks and no one has ever asked me for owl call blanks. I had no idea they were used for turkey hunting. Learned something today- now I can go back to bed.


 
Yep, it's basically used to wake a gobbler up in the morning and make him gobble. Of course, slamming a truck door will do the same thing, but an owl hooter is more aesthetically pleasing and profitable for the call making industry as a whole.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 1, 2014)

I've made them out of small juice cans and a rifle cartridge. Have one I've been using for 20 years.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 1, 2014)

BrentWin said:


> Yep, it's basically used to wake a gobbler up in the morning and make him gobble. Of course, slamming a truck door will do the same thing, but an owl hooter is more aesthetically pleasing and profitable for the call making industry as a whole.


Also good if your locating after they roost.That or a crow call just before dusk pisses them off and makes 'em gobble. Thats where you start in the morning!. I love spring Gobbler season


----------



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2014)

BrentWin said:


> Yep, it's basically used to wake a gobbler up in the morning and make him gobble. Of course, slamming a truck door will do the same thing, but an owl hooter is more aesthetically pleasing and profitable for the call making industry as a whole.


Unless it's one I made. Lol


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 1, 2014)

The sound of yours would probably piss them off too. lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 2, 2014)

Total for the 2-1/2 days

Howlers- 3 (should have made more)
Closed reed predator- 4 ( should have made more)
Open reed predator- 2
Turkey pots- 5
Deer Grunts- 2
Owl Hooters- 2
Squirrel calls- 3
Goose calls-1
Duck calls- 0 (Only brought one with me. Several prospective orders)
Coon Sqallers- 2

I expect to pick up a few orders from people that I spoke to there. So all and all it was probably worthwhile going, especially since I am trying to get my name out there. Now to record my notes for next year.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 2, 2014)

Sounds like a good experience. I'm glad you had a good show. Pictures? You know the rule.


----------



## dbroswoods (Feb 2, 2014)

Congrats. Brent sounds like you did pretty well!!!!  Mark


----------



## Tclem (Feb 2, 2014)

Brent IDE like to get one of your owl hooters. Trade you money or wood or a call or a pen or whatever.
Thanks
Tony


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 3, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Brent IDE like to get one of your owl hooters. Trade you money or wood or a call or a pen or whatever.
> Thanks
> Tony


 
I'll trade you one for some call blanks (surprise me on what kind of wood) I should be able to get it out in a couple of weeks.

Thanks
Brent


----------



## Tclem (Feb 3, 2014)

Brent I've got these ( if I need to get more or you don't like these please let me know it won't offend me you know how valuable your calls are ) 
Spalted silver maple (solid)
Spalted pecan (solid)
Black walnut 
Cherry burl
China berry 
Thanks
Tony


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 3, 2014)

That will be fine. Is burnt hedge OK, or would you prefer something different?

Thanks
Brent


----------



## Tclem (Feb 3, 2014)

BrentWin said:


> That will be fine. Is burnt hedge OK, or would you prefer something different?
> 
> Thanks
> Brent


That's fine with me I love the burnt hedge. 
Thanks 
Can you pm me your address again. I'll save it this time
Thanks again
Tony


----------



## Tclem (Feb 3, 2014)

Tclem said:


> That's fine with me I love the burnt hedge.
> Thanks
> Can you pm me your address again. I'll save it this time
> Thanks again
> Tony


I also started a thread in the "trade" forum to stay in line ( I think) lol


----------

